# 7 Assumptions About Retirement: True or False?



## Ken N Tx (Sep 27, 2015)

Saw this this morning...

CLICK HERE


----------



## Lethe200 (Sep 29, 2015)

That was fun, altho maybe more useful for younger Boomers and older Gen Xers. I scored 100% but I do a lot of reading and writing on eldercare and financial topics.

I don't know where they get the "nursing home can cost several thousands of dollars a month" thing, though. Most people live in cities, and the cost of urban nursing homes is way above "several thousand". More like $8-12K/month for top-rated facilities!


----------



## Manatee (Oct 2, 2015)

3,4,5&6 are all NO WAY.
Inflation is our worst nightmare.  A $15 minimum wage is guaranteed to cause it.
You may not be able to get a job.  Job hunting in your 60s and older is the kiss of death.
You will surely have to squeeze your $$ if all you have is Social Security.
The stock market is like an elevator, it goes up _and_ down.
If you are the oldest person in your family you will probably will _not_ inherit anything.


----------

